# 2017 1.4L rough idle, surging idle, dies at stops



## Diavin666 (3 mo ago)

Hello to you, first of all what kind of filter do you use? Original or more K&N? The MAS is very difficult to clean due to the heating wires which, if found, even a sensor cleaner very rarely succeeds. give me the info and I'll get back to you thank you!


----------



## wpar_grooves (3 mo ago)

Diavin666 said:


> Hello to you, first of all what kind of filter do you use? Original or more K&N? The MAS is very difficult to clean due to the heating wires which, if found, even a sensor cleaner very rarely succeeds. give me the info and I'll get back to you thank you!


Appreciate the response! I have an AC Delco filter on it atm. I started having these issues after I replaced my engine and cabin air filters. Could that be the problem? I am also going to try my hand at cleaning the MAF again. Thanks!


----------

